# Wikiepedia for spies



## formerBrat (Apr 8, 2009)

GRRRRRR....my typing/proofreading suck tonight....Wikipedia for spies!


Interesting...my first thought...was huh, what if it gets hacked into?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20090408/us_time/08599189008400




> Wikipedia for Spies: The CIA Discovers Web 2.0
> Buzz Up Send
> 
> By MASSIMO CALABRESI Massimo Calabresi – Wed Apr 8, 2:05 pm ET
> ...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 9, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> Interesting...my first thought...was huh, what if it gets hacked into?



It's internally based, which isn't accessible to hackers.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 9, 2009)

Is anybody with access allowed to edit the entries like Wikipedia?

I suppose this could be a decent tool, but the fact that they're only now starting to take advantage of a variant that's been around awhile still points to some stodginess and turf protection.

Believe me, any really decent, relevant information will be withheld, if only so somebody can boost their ego with the attitude of "I know something nobody else knows".


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 9, 2009)

It's exactly like Wikipedia (looks like they licensed it - just like IC-specific Google Earth).  Of course, it's not very populated - only certain subjects/people/topics have thorough entries.  I guess everyone is actually working instead of screwing around on it...


----------



## formerBrat (Apr 10, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> ..... Of course, it's not very populated - only certain subjects/people/topics have thorough entries.  I guess everyone is actually working instead of screwing around on it...



Imagine that....as I respond from work!!!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 10, 2009)

Well considering it's on the high side, people can't work on it from home.  Unless your name is John Deutch.


----------



## car (Apr 10, 2009)

Kinda like A-Space.......flattening out the hierarchy (which I think is a good thing), allowing more folks access, more quickly.

The problem I see is the QC/validity of the info. :2c:


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 30, 2009)

I use Intellipedia on a pretty regular basis now.  Still plenty of times where I wish there were more on it though.  I've come up dry on a lot of my searches


----------



## formerBrat (Apr 30, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Well considering it's on the high side, people can't work on it from home.  Unless your name is John Deutch.




Sorry if I was misunderstood, my post about responding while at work, was just in jest, because of the comment about people actually working instead of screwing around...the latter of which was what I was doing at the time.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh we're all guilty of that...  And I was jesting back - hence my John Deutch comment.


----------



## Florida173 (May 1, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Well considering it's on the high side, people can't work on it from home.  Unless your name is John Deutch.




I've been using it on low side.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 1, 2009)

How is that possible?  It's up to TS...  Big header at the top.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing.

On a side note, any of you guys on Jabber?


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 1, 2009)

No idea what Jabber is... I do know what Squawk is though... ;)


----------



## Florida173 (May 1, 2009)

It's only TS when you access it on highside.  I'm on lowside where I'm at because of my remote location, so all I get is the S version of it.

I'm on jabber sometimes.. very lonely.  but again only on lowside..


----------

